# Hunting > Hunting >  Good caliber to start hunting with?

## TyrinnS

223?
303
308
30-06

----------


## thedrunkfish

Grabs popcorn..

----------


## TyrinnS

lol

----------


## kidmac42

Depends on what type of beasties you want to hunt.



Is there butter and salt on that?

----------


## Zamkiwi

All quiet so far ? :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Full noise

30-06

----------


## craigc

Seriously... If your buying a rifle, the .223 or the .308. The .303 belongs in a museum and the 30/06 is probably a bit too much bang for a young fulla. 

There's world of differences between a .223 and a .308, what you you want to shoot with it?

----------


## ebf

All of the above plus

243
6.5x55
270
7mm08

Or if you want something slightly more exotic

260
280
284
6.5x47
6.5x284

The deer don't really care  :Psmiley:

----------


## veitnamcam

Any of those tho 223 and 308 are probably the best choices due to the availability and price of ammunition.
As a new shooter? you will need plenty of practise

----------


## TyrinnS

Hi thanks for that, I want to shoot anything from dear to goats to pigs and so on. Cheers

----------


## mikee

> All quiet so far ?


Still finding my beer and chippies  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## mikee

> Hi thanks for that, I want to shoot anything from dear to goats to pigs and so on. Cheers


Sorry, can't help myself any longer 7-08 and preferably a Tikka  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## TyrinnS

Something liek this?
Tikka T3 Scope, Bag, Sling & Cleaning kit package

----------


## 300CALMAN

How much shooting have you done? best to go to a NZDA night and range day, you might get to try out some different calibers. Get a .308 unless you have problems with recoil, if so look at 6.5 x 55 or .243. There is so much to your question, the rifle, the load the type of hunting etc...

OH BTW welcome! you seem newer than me to this forum.

----------


## veitnamcam

Why yes but you could do better than the gun city scope

----------


## kidmac42

> Sorry, can't help myself any longer 7-08 and preferably a Tikka


Knew someone would pipe up with that sooner than later.
308 would be a good choice as reasonably large bullet travelling at reasonably good speed and doesn't come with funny ponsonby coffe

----------


## TyrinnS

I have done target shooting most of my life so im not new to shooting and thanks haha

----------


## 300CALMAN

AH no don't get a Ranger scope. Get a Nikon, Burris, Leopold, Weaver etc. You will be crying when it goes out of adjustment/fogs and you miss a big deer! On the other hand A T3 is a good choice for a first rifle.

----------


## craigc

> Something liek this?
> Tikka T3 Scope, Bag, Sling & Cleaning kit package


That would get you started, scope is the first thing I'd replace. If its really worth $300, ask them for $250 off the price and buy a second hand Leupold...

----------


## TyrinnS

Would it be better to buy one with out the scope then buy a scope to go on it?

----------


## GravelBen

Personally I reckon Tikkas are overrated - they're ok, but no better than their competitors. In any case go to gun shops and handle a few different brand/models of rifle in your price range before you decide what to get, they all have their own fit and feel and the most important thing is to get one that suits you rather than a salesman or some guy on the internet.

Calibre-wise as others have said - 243, 6.5x55, 7mm08, 308 all good options, or 270 if you don't mind more recoil and noise for the same effect.

----------


## Pengy

> I have done target shooting most of my life so im not new to shooting and thanks haha


That is good, but what are you used to shooting? 
,22?

----------


## deer243

Theres only one to consider ..243. They just awesome, no recoil, bowl anything over to a certain range, cant go wrong .    But if you want a balance opinion i suppose you have to chuck in the 6.5x55  25-06 the hip  7m=08, 308 (mans rifle). No point getting a loud 270, 30 06 or 7mm mag for a newbie.  In time with experience you can move to the cannons

----------


## Zamkiwi

Alright I am in .
You have to take into account what you are shooting and how far.
Bear in mind that most guys with the bigger calibre are shooting longer range and put in alot of practise on paper.
learn on something with less kick and then update if you feel the need later on.
One thing I got wrong was going to cheap on the scope .
buy the best scope you can afford.
For the ranges I shoot my 270 is too big and I are considering changing to a 243.
I love my 22-250 but its a little small for larger game in the bush but its so accurate out to 300 m.
oh yeah go the Tikka value for money .

----------


## Toby

As long as its not a shitty old .303 or a .270 you'll be on the right track for a first rifle

----------


## Dolbz

haha Shot fired against the .270 lovers...

Generally as stated above most calibers (.223 throught to .308) will do the job, just invest in a good scope and good set of rings as you can't shoot shit if you cant see shit.

----------


## mohawk

No such thing as a shitty old 303 toby. Show respect for your elders. :Thumbsup:

----------


## nelpop

A 308 will kill almost anything that you would want to hunt. There reasonable cheap to run and are available in several makes and configurations.

----------


## Bryan

Hard to argue with the .308 as a great all-rounder. 

7mm-08 or .270 are good options too.

All three will knock over deer out to normal ranges, ammo is cheap enough and readily available.

----------


## 257weatherby

510 nitro express would be an excellent starting point, moving on to something with a bit more authority as you progress :Thumbsup:

----------


## 300CALMAN

> 510 nitro express would be an excellent starting point, moving on to something with a bit more authority as you progress


why stop at 510? 700 Nitro Express will do more of everything.

----------


## Zamkiwi

> why stop at 510? 700 Nitro Express will do more of everything.


Double barrel ? :Thumbsup:

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Double barrel ?


Now your talking! Will always remember being allowed to shoulder a collectors .577NE Holand and Holand double when I was about 15. Changed me forever.

----------


## Happy

> Now your talking! Will always remember being allowed to shoulder a collectors .577NE Holand and Holand double when I was about 15. Changed me forever.


AAaah but was it for the better ??

----------


## TyrinnS

Hahaha

----------


## TyrinnS

Thanks everyone for helping. I have decided to go with the "308 Sako A7" thanks for the help. Now I need to choose a scope :/

----------


## 6mm ackley

here comes part 2 :Grin:

----------


## Rusky

Should have gone with a 243  :Grin:

----------


## jakewire

Goddam 36 posts before I saw this, bugger, I love 'Wot calibre' threads.
Are you 100% about this 308 business mate :Wink: 

tell us how much you wish to spend on a scope and that will enable us to have some fun, sorry, I mean  give you some good advice

----------


## steven

> 223?
> 303
> 308
> 30-06


To hunt what?

goats?
shellfish?

----------


## steven

If you are starting out I'd suggest you go a light caliber, a 223 and a light gun like an AR15, but that is $2k.  Otherwise a decent bolt action like a CZ at about $1200.

That caliber will be good to practice with, light to carry and fairly cheap to run.  Plan on using 1000 rounds or about $800 in ammo practicing.

----------


## deer243

> Thanks everyone for helping. I have decided to go with the "308 Sako A7" thanks for the help. Now I need to choose a scope :/


Should of gone with a 243 lol. But then again, my back up rifle is a 308 so good choice. Not sure about the A7, better value out there i recken. But if you must dont they do a package deal with the Burris fullfield ii 3-9-40 with that.( Good scope).  Still, browning x bolt would be a better choice than a A7. Only because all i heard is people want to sell them to "upgrade" and dont hear a shit load about how good they are. On the other hand the x bolts sell out faster than i can gut a deer

----------


## screamO

Ooh my god I can't believe I have just seen this thread, 3 pages and only started last night :Wtfsmilie: 
I love the 308, don't think you can go wrong, in saying that I haven't played with much else (yet), nothing wrong with buying more guns after the fact if you feel the need.
Scopes well that's a different story, how much do you want to spend (I've normally run out off money after buying the gun) how far do you want to shoot (that doesn't really matter because you will always want to shoot further).
Join the club, your f##ked either way :ORLY: 
Hope that helped  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

Make sure the A7 has the upgraded stock, the first ones were too fragile around the front sling swivel and would break with bipod use, I am fairly sure they upgraded the stock to fix this teething problem?? 

As for scope what kind of country do you intend to hunt? 
A VX6 2-12 or 3-18 would cover pretty much any scenario in any of NZs islands

----------


## Toby

Nothing wrong with a A7 .308! My friends 7mm-08 A7 printed clovers at 100 with the first reloads he made. Only thing is the stock thing VC mentioned but the new stocks should be alright?

----------


## wobblenz

I love my remmington 7mm-08. Just my 2c worth.

----------


## dave-m

300 RUM. that will have you sorted for all game in NZ

----------


## sako75

Congrats on passing the first obstacle. By going with an A7 in 308 you have chosen a rifle you feel comfortable with and a calibre that will humanely drop anything you shoot
Are you bush hunting or tops shooting?

----------


## MattyP

I remember wondering why there was such an attitude of calibre not matering when I made my thread like this. Now I understand, haha.

308 is a good choice - the same way I eventually went. Spend as much as you can on a scope. The old, "spend as much on the scope as the rifle cost," is a good guide. You won't regret it. You will regret buying $400 pieces of crap unless you limit yourself to quite close range. The scope's more important than the rifle if anything.

----------


## 10-Ring

> Hi thanks for that, I want to shoot anything from dear to goats to pigs and so on. Cheers


When I was young I wanted to shoot lots of dears with my gun too.

----------


## veitnamcam

> When I was young I wanted to shoot lots of dears with my gun too.



I still do!  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:  However wanting to and the harsh reality of middle age family man are two different things  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## hawkfish

I use a 243 in the UK and shoot Foxes, muntjac, Roe and Fallow with it and it does the job well, But Im not sure Id want to shoot a big Red stag in the roar with it. If I were in your shoes I think Id go 308...

----------


## Nick-D

> I remember wondering why there was such an attitude of calibre not matering when I made my thread like this. Now I understand, haha.
> 
> 308 is a good choice - the same way I eventually went. Spend as much as you can on a scope. The old, "spend as much on the scope as the rifle cost," is a good guide. You won't regret it. You will regret buying $400 pieces of crap unless you limit yourself to quite close range. The scope's more important than the rifle if anything.


There are a couple of very good, reliable scopes around for under the 400 mark. They may not be fancy, but they sure as hell work

----------


## JRW87

> There are a couple of very good, reliable scopes around for under the 400 mark. They may not be fancy, but they sure as hell work


What are the nikko diamond scopes like for entry level centrefire?

----------


## sako75

Shooting 308 indicates he won't be shooting at extreme ranges.
My Sako 75 308 has a Weaver V9 sitting on top. Works fine and proven in the bush from 8m (deer was a bit blurry at 3m so waited for a better picture) to my longest shot 137m across a gulley.
Quality of optics for sure but don't need to spend $kazillion to put food on the table. Unless the Weaver breaks it won't be coming off

----------


## deer243

> I use a 243 in the UK and shoot Foxes, muntjac, Roe and Fallow with it and it does the job well, But Im not sure Id want to shoot a big Red stag in the roar with it. If I were in your shoes I think Id go 308...


Not sure why people say such nonsence. A 243 will bowl a very big stag anytime over no problem, esp in the roar bush stalking where the distance shooting is going to be shortish.Its a proven fact that if you about to shoot a 140-150kg stag with a 243  the bestplace to aim for is the shoulder and its yours. Why, because the best perforance out of a 243 round is where it hits bone and thats a fact.      Behind the shoulder on a big stag still will kill it but it could run quite a long way before it drops hence some people lose it. Neck shot will kill it on spot but a big stag can have a big blown up neck and room for error not hitting it right in the spot hence again can drop one then its up and off. Middle of the shoulder its dead and wont go far at all if anywhere. 243 is way under rated in the roar. Last roar i shot 4 good stags, biggest 140kg plus, another one at least 120kg all one shot kills and the most anyone of the stags went was 50m which i shot in the chest.   A 243 is awesome out to 200m and for roar hunting thats whats coming with me, even thou a have just got a 308 for longer ranges. Still, a 308 is even better at longer ranges but a 243 will do anything a 308 will do with 0 200 m with shotplacement. Aim at that shoulder young man!!

----------


## sako75

And that is what it is all about - shot placement
I have seen a mate drop a 12pt with a 223. When we put it on the hook it weighed 76kg. A heavy carry

----------


## GravelBen

> Shooting 308 indicates he won't be shooting at extreme ranges.
> My Sako 75 308 has a Weaver V9 sitting on top. Works fine and proven in the bush from 8m (deer was a bit blurry at 3m so waited for a better picture) to my longest shot 137m across a gulley.


Nothing wrong with the Weavers IMO, I have a v9 on my 308 and have shot wallabies out to 300+ with it. 

I think some people tend to exaggerate how much you need to spend on gear for normal hunting, nothing wrong with spending the extra if you want something nicer but a $1000 scope won't necessarily get you any more animals than a $400 scope! (unless you're shooting longer range, in which case you probably have enough experience that you don't need to ask about it on a forum).

----------


## 10-Ring

> Not sure why people say such nonsence. ........and thats a fact.


I wouldn't go so far as to say it's nonsense. As you pointed out, good shot placement with a .243 is sufficient. The problem can arise when a new hunter and some not so new too, get buck fever and may not place the shot in the best spot, especially on a big Red stag like we get here in our local pine forests. Some of these stags can go over 170kgs dressed and you don't want them running 50m. A heavier cartridge such as the .308 30/06 etc with a suitable bullet gives a little more leeway as regards shot placement.

----------


## MattyP

I didn't mean that all $400 scopes were rubbish....but there's definitely some that are. All I am saying is that he's bought a nice rifle...A7's aren't at the low end, so why put a cheap scope on it and limit it? If I was him I would try my best to put a nice scope on it to make it useable at various ranges. And you pay for scopes with large multipliers (2-10x or 2-12x or 3-18x, etc).

Otherwise he will be here in 6 months or a year asking what calibre/scope for longer range, or for closer range. That's part of the fun....I realize that. But for my first centerfire I wanted something I could use from a few meters to a few hundred meters. Will end up saving him $$ in the long run.

----------


## veitnamcam

Exactly MattyP  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

> I wouldn't go so far as to say it's nonsense. As you pointed out, good shot placement with a .243 is sufficient. The problem can arise when a new hunter and some not so new too, get buck fever and may not place the shot in the best spot, especially on a big Red stag like we get here in our local pine forests. Some of these stags can go over 170kgs dressed and you don't want them running 50m. A heavier cartridge such as the .308 30/06 etc with a suitable bullet gives a little more leeway as regards shot placement.


And projectile selection, projectile selection for the calibre and intended use is far more important than the actual chambering or calibre of bore.

His best to hit bone may be true of factory 100gr rounds but not of many others.

----------


## mohawk

I bought a world class 2-7 x32  tasco  25 years ago when I built my Mauser. 
It was the best I could afford and the small objective allowed me too keep the scope low and retain the iron sights.
I went for grunty weaver rings and too this day Ive never regretted it.
Its a fantastic bush scope , but I still prefer the little rossi when im exploreing .

----------


## Spudattack

Bang for buck - Nikon Monarch, you will not buy a better scope for less. They pop up second Han in mint condition on tard me all the time for a steal too, I paid $250 for the last one I got.

----------


## Willie

> I use a 243 in the UK and shoot Foxes, muntjac, Roe and Fallow with it and it does the job well, But Im not sure Id want to shoot a big Red stag in the roar with it. If I were in your shoes I think Id go 308...


It's still good for a 2 year old spika, my freezer tells me that but some big raring bull, nah thanks.... Nice calibre and one i am looking at

----------


## deer243

> And projectile selection, projectile selection for the calibre and intended use is far more important than the actual chambering or calibre of bore.
> 
> His best to hit bone may be true of factory 100gr rounds but not of many others.


Yes, you quite right there veitnamcam. Projectile selection is very important for the intended range and the animal you after. Some are crap out at  longer ranges. Some arent flash at closer ranges, bit like horses for courses.  I use factory 100gr powershoks and they are awesome with it comes to knockdown power. Cant see any reason why i would change due to the fact they work so well. I have used other ammo  in the past and some of them struggled to bowl a goat over so a bad projectile choice can change the view on how good you view the calibre.  Re loading prob is a good way to go but 99 pcent of my hunting is bush stalking or within 250m so factory ammo that works does me fine. Mate swears by the 95gr ssts for the longer range with a 243 when it comes to factory rounds.  Lots use 87gr or 80gr with the 243, esp people that reload. I wonder if the lighter pill is a factor on big stags in its knock down power? I have no idea, as always used 100gr and they do the job(nearlyoverkill on fallow).   My second back up rifle is a 308, be no differnt, good projectile choice and shot placement will make the difference in the end on how sucessful it will be (and my shooting lol)

----------


## veitnamcam

The blue box federal or rem cor loc in 150 will suit your hunting with the 308

----------


## kidmac42

The rem corlokts work well on deer, mushroom out well and go right through to produce exit wound. Used them in my 308 with great success

----------


## Dougie

I killed a fecking big red the other day with a 55gr bullet  :Cool:  100 seems overkill??!  :Wink:  :p

Sorry, just had to skyte. Pics of the new gun when it arrives, OP!!

----------


## BRADS

> I killed a fecking big red the other day with a 55gr bullet  100 seems overkill??!  :p
> 
> Sorry, just had to skyte. Pics of the new gun when it arrives, OP!!


Seen big reds run away from a 55gr as well just saying :Have A Nice Day: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## deer243

> I killed a fecking big red the other day with a 55gr bullet  100 seems overkill??!  :p
> 
> Sorry, just had to skyte. Pics of the new gun when it arrives, OP!!


Nice lol. Was just saying on the few fallow i have shot i shot one in the middle of the shoulder with the 100gr feds and it totally fu ked it lol. Not only did it totally smash the shoulder to bits but it went though and hit the top of the leg on the otherside and blew the leg of just hanging by the skin. Was a real mess so the next two i shot just behind the shoulder and that worked fine but one did run 50 odd metres.At the same time i was sold on the Fed powershoks after that as i was looking for knockdown power esp on reds and havnt looked back with the stuff. Still yet to lose any animal with it after any hit so thats all you can ask.  
Cheers for the advice Veitnamcam and others  on 308 choice.  I have gone with the REM corelolts, not only have i heard good things about them(esp 0-300m) but seems right using they with a Rememinton 700.  Seems to shoot ok, i see how it goes but still wouldnt mind trying something else for grouping comparsing but cant see buying adifferent packs just for that at the moment as the rems should be ok

----------


## Dougie

> Seen big reds run away from a 55gr as well just saying
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seen a few reds run away from a plethora of other cals too, just sayin;  :Wink:  practice makes perfect and I have learned to not squeeze the trigger unless I am 100% sure that in a second, that deer in the crosshairs is going to be dead.

----------


## BRADS

> Seen a few reds run away from a plethora of other cals too, just sayin;  practice makes perfect and I have learned to not squeeze the trigger unless I am 100% sure that in a second, that deer in the crosshairs is going to be dead.


My point was its not a good cal to start with hunting imo.
When you've had a few years under your belt and lots of animals then yeah if that's your thing using a bunny gun and you no its limitations then go hard.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dougie

> My point was its not a good cal to start with hunting imo.
> When you've had a few years under your belt and lots of animals then yeah if that's your thing using a bunny gun and you no its limitations then go hard.


I completely agree, but don't put it on the projectile - put it on the shooter!!

----------


## BRADS

> I completely agree, but don't put it on the projectile - put it on the shooter!!


One day you'll shoot a red in the neck with your 223.......it will run away. You'll be like maybe that's what he was talking about :Have A Nice Day: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dougie

> One day you'll shoot a red in the neck with your 223.......it will run away. You'll be like maybe that's what he was talking about
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahahaha okay Bradly, but as long as it's on your farm and nowhere else. Bwahahahaha hot barrels. Now fuck off and let this newbie go pay for his 308  :Psmiley:  come back when he's asking if a Burris Eliminator is a good first scope  :ORLY:

----------


## BRADS

> Hahahaha okay Bradly, but as long as it's on your farm and nowhere else. Bwahahahaha hot barrels. Now fuck off and let this newbie go pay for his 308  come back when he's asking if a Burris Eliminator is a good first scope


Now if he puts an eliminator on a 308 he'll have something terrible Gwen :Have A Nice Day: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sako75

I think bush hunting you also have to take into account branches/twigs etc that may be in the flight path which heavier projectile are less effected by

Starting on first and last names now??????

----------


## Dougie

> I think bush hunting you also have to take into account branches/twigs etc that may be in the flight path which heavier projectile are less effected by
> 
> Starting on first and last names now??????


Yeah I dunno why he busted out the G word, I only get that from my mother who I haven't seen since I was 17......so what's up with that, DUNCAN????!!  :Psmiley:

----------


## sako75

:Thumbsup:  well done Dougie
When you said Bradley I thought WTF

----------


## BRADS

> Yeah I dunno why he busted out the G word, I only get that from my mother who I haven't seen since I was 17......so what's up with that, DUNCAN????!!


Don't no you started I just followed suit :Have A Nice Day: 
Your spelling is inaccurate :Have A Nice Day: 
Of course my English is always A+


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sako75

What is an 'e' amongst friends?

----------


## veitnamcam

Bout 40 bucks isn't it?

----------


## kiwi39

> I use a 243 in the UK and shoot Foxes, muntjac, Roe and Fallow with it and it does the job well, But Im not sure Id want to shoot a big Red stag in the roar with it. If I were in your shoes I think Id go 308...


Yep, I did it. I'd do it again. the 243 is a machine.

----------


## Danny

> lol


Don't sit back with your beer and popcorn mate, have you purchased the 308 yet? What about the scope? 
Buy the Leupold 2-7x33 on here for $250 and some leupold rings - Bloody good fit for a 308 and keeps the weight down
Better scope than these combo types IMO.

----------


## veitnamcam

This would be great for all nz hunting, not sure if it sold or not?

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...x44-cds-18207/

----------


## time out

I reckon TyrinnS made a great choice for a first hunting rifle - so many options for a scope and they will all do the job - just buy the best you can afford and you will have a great rifle  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## nelpop

Using a Pentax 3-9 x42 on my 308 Ruger and cant fault it.

----------


## Pointer

Dougies on deer number 5 and shes writing the book! Ask me how many deer I've lost with the .223!

Daylight kills deer. The more daylight you can put into them then quicker they die. Use as much gun as you can handle!

----------


## craigc

> One day you'll shoot a red in the neck with your 223.......it will run away. You'll be like maybe that's what he was talking about
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


100 percent agree Brads. Sample of one isn't very scientific.

----------


## Friwi

> Dougies on deer number 5 and shes writing the book! Ask me how many deer I've lost with the .223!
> 
> Daylight kills deer. The more daylight you can put into them then quicker they die. Use as much gun as you can handle!


Are you a vampire deer slayer?
Like one of these blood suckers? :-)

----------


## Dougie

Okay okay I'm just being a cocky shit. But bar my first ever deer (neck shot with a .243), I've not had one get up. I've shot two red deer with my .223 now. 

HOWEVER - I have had goats get up. I've taken pop shots and misses and shot uphill and downhill and yanked the trigger and had my heart leap out of my chest and gut shotted and did I mention miss? And had shit position and rushed shots and done dumb newbie shit. 

My point is, and I'm a little sorry to say this Goats, but I'm glad I had two years between my first deer and the other four. I conducted a lot of my education while hunting goats. Because I have shot five deer does not mean I have only squeezed the trigger five times. I have fired probably over 1000rounds through my .223 and maybe over 100 in the direction of something tasty. 

I'm a geek and a cocky bitch and that's why I like flying the .223 flag and giving people some stick  :Have A Nice Day: 

But by no means am I a complete and total noob anymore. I have SO MUCH to learn but I think now I have a little sample of some things to teach, too. It would selfish of me not to share that. 

And because of my experience on goats, I have let deer walk. I will not shoot unless I'm shooting to kill. I have not shot at every deer I've seen, far from it. I am (trying to be!) a responsible shooter.

Cheers.  :Have A Nice Day: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

> Dougies on deer number 5 and shes writing the book! Ask me how many deer I've lost with the .223!
> 
> Daylight kills deer. The more daylight you can put into them then quicker they die. Use as much gun as you can handle!



Amen to that....................................but a 243 would be a good place to start but I would love to fire a shot from this

----------


## deer243

[QUOTE=Dougie;344553]Okay okay I'm just being a cocky shit. But bar my first ever deer (neck shot with a .243), I've not had one get up. I've shot two red deer with my .223 now. 

HOWEVER - I have had goats get up. I've taken pop shots and misses and shot uphill and downhill and yanked the trigger and had my heart leap out of my chest and gut shotted and did I mention miss? And had shit position and rushed shots and done dumb newbie shit. 

My point is, and I'm a little sorry to say this Goats, but I'm glad I had two years between my first deer and the other four. I conducted a lot of my education while hunting goats. Because I have shot five deer does not mean I have only squeezed the trigger five times. I have fired probably over 1000rounds through my .223 and maybe over 100 in the direction of something tasty. 

I'm a geek and a cocky bitch and that's why I like flying the .223 flag and giving people some stick  :Have A Nice Day: 

But by no means am I a complete and total noob anymore. I have SO MUCH to learn but I think now I have a little sample of some things to teach, too. It would selfish of me not to share that. 

And because of my experience on goats, I have let deer walk. I will not shoot unless I'm shooting to kill. I have not shot at every deer I've seen, far from it. I am (trying to be!) a responsible shooter.

Cheers.  :Have A Nice Day: 


Its hard to find the perfect woman lol. Sounds like you doing just fine, always learning and gaining experience as we go along.   You fly that 223 flag, im flying the 243 flag lol.  Other muppets want fly a bigger flag but each to there own haha

----------


## mikee

> Its hard to find the perfect woman lol. Sounds like you doing just fine, always learning and gaining experience as we go along.   You fly that 223 flag, im flying the 243 flag lol.  Other muppets want fly a bigger flag but each to there own haha


I found the perfect woman 20 years ago, she detests shopping it all its forms.............................so I married her but only god knows what she saw in me  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## deer243

> I found the perfect woman 20 years ago, she detests shopping it all its forms.............................so I married her but only god knows what she saw in me


 Close, but still not the perfect woman. The perfect woman would still love taking you out Rifle shopping lol.

----------


## mikee

> Close, but still not the perfect woman. The perfect woman would still love taking you out Rifle shopping lol.


She doesn't mind me buying rifles and loves fishing, even wins fishing competitions for me. I can process all my rabbits, fish, hares and deers at the kitchen bench no worries. Any closer??

----------


## Danny

> She doesn't mind me buying rifles and loves fishing, even wins fishing competitions for me. I can process all my rabbits, fish, hares and deers at the kitchen bench no worries. Any closer??


Mine bought me a Sako rifle last year so I shouldn't complain but you'd think I'd committed adultery when I drop a snapper fillet or a back steak on the bench top...️

----------


## Danny

Nope️

----------


## Danny

The .243 is a great place to start. I'm always wary of going to a 308 or 7mm when starting out. 
The secret with a 223 or 243 size is the shooter learns to shoot, I had poked through 2000 rounds through my Parker-hale by the age of 16years and I could shoot hares and goats at 300m+/- but put the old mans 308 up and I'd always flinch.

----------


## mikee

> Mine bought me a Sako rifle last year so I shouldn't complain but you'd think I'd committed adultery when I drop a snapper fillet or a back steak on the bench top...️


Ba ha ha ha ha, I can even walk thru the house in gumboots !!

----------


## Danny

Lucky prick

----------


## kidmac42

The not-girlfriend doesn't like hunting, but does love the meat!

----------


## sako75

That will finish when you get married

----------


## MattyP

> The .243 is a great place to start. I'm always wary of going to a 308 or 7mm when starting out. 
> The secret with a 223 or 243 size is the shooter learns to shoot, I had poked through 2000 rounds through my Parker-hale by the age of 16years and I could shoot hares and goats at 300m+/- but put the old mans 308 up and I'd always flinch.


I'd always thought the 308 had relatively mild recoil from all the recoil tables I looked at when deciding what my first centerfire was going to be. I had a 22lr and had shot maybe 2-3 rounds of 223 before I got my 308. It's a lot more than a 223 of course...but my wife (all of 55kg's) can shoot it. She was shit scared at first just from watching it being shot, but after shooting it was like..."oh." Same went for my sister.

Everyone's different obviously. I guess the best thing is just to try a calibre before you buy it if you're worried you might flinch or develop one.

The flinch you talk of maybe developed from hearing or seeing "dads big 308" for years from a young age? You may have just built it up mentally to be more than it is. Logically you know all you will feel is a firm tap to the shoulder.

----------


## sako75

Shooting paper the recoil and noise a quite noticeable.
When shooting an animal in the bush I can't say I have really noticed either

You can't run with the dogs if you piss like a pup

----------


## kidmac42

Hahaha! I made that mistake many years ago. The divorce was the happiest day of my life, never did have the party to celebrate. This lass is a good earthy girl, but marriage? no.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Ba ha ha ha ha, I can even walk thru the house in gumboots !!


I can come home drop my overalls do the deed and go back to work without even taking work boots or overalls off.

----------


## veitnamcam

> The .243 is a great place to start. I'm always wary of going to a 308 or 7mm when starting out. 
> The secret with a 223 or 243 size is the shooter learns to shoot, I had poked through 2000 rounds through my Parker-hale by the age of 16years and I could shoot hares and goats at 300m+/- but put the old mans 308 up and I'd always flinch.


I went 46million 177 daisy pointed hunter pellets, then 22lr then sporterised 303 smle complete with brass butt plate and was actively hunting with it from 14,around 16 I purchased my first rifle of my own a BSA majestic in 308,with about 4 inches cut of the barrel,crooked,with a haqcksaw....But it had a scope and that was cool  :Cool:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Danny

> I'd always thought the 308 had relatively mild recoil from all the recoil tables I looked at when deciding what my first centerfire was going to be. I had a 22lr and had shot maybe 2-3 rounds of 223 before I got my 308. It's a lot more than a 223 of course...but my wife (all of 55kg's) can shoot it. She was shit scared at first just from watching it being shot, but after shooting it was like..."oh." Same went for my sister.
> 
> Everyone's different obviously. I guess the best thing is just to try a calibre before you buy it if you're worried you might flinch or develop one.
> 
> The flinch you talk of maybe developed from hearing or seeing "dads big 308" for years from a young age? You may have just built it up mentally to be more than it is. Logically you know all you will feel is a firm tap to the shoulder.


All very true, perception is reality. 
As a youngster watching poppa and the old man shooting boars at the bail and deer with the mighty 308 the feeing was all so loud and powerful, the ground seemed to shake...️
In reality, the 308 is my favourite and is a wowser.

----------


## deer243

Yeah, after using a 243 i always thought a 308 would have a bigger "kick" to it but after just purchasing one i found its hardly any different than my 243, fire it all day so it really is a wowser lol

----------


## veitnamcam

I have said many times on here and been berated for it many times I cant really tell any difference between any of the non magnum cals,yes 223 is a bit less but not that much.

One of my pet hates is "advice" given to get a 7mm08 over a 308 for the lower recoil, really!??? are you just fucking with the dude or what? they both have the same case and shoot similar weight bullets at similar speeds,guess what recoil is similar!!! :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## TyrinnS

THIS GOT SOO OUT OF HAND LOL

----------


## Nick-D

> I'd always thought the 308 had relatively mild recoil from all the recoil tables I looked at when deciding what my first centerfire was going to be. I had a 22lr and had shot maybe 2-3 rounds of 223 before I got my 308. It's a lot more than a 223 of course...but my wife (all of 55kg's) can shoot it. She was shit scared at first just from watching it being shot, but after shooting it was like..."oh." Same went for my sister.
> 
> Everyone's different obviously. I guess the best thing is just to try a calibre before you buy it if you're worried you might flinch or develop one.
> 
> The flinch you talk of maybe developed from hearing or seeing "dads big 308" for years from a young age? You may have just built it up mentally to be more than it is. Logically you know all you will feel is a firm tap to the shoulder.


Yep my 52 kg girlfriend can shoot an unsupressed t3 lite in 308 well enough, so most should manage. That being said she did shoot my 6.5x55 better than she did the lighter, heavier recoiling gun.

Not a big difference between 7-08 and 308 although having shot both back to back in a tikka there is a little more oomph to the shove in the 308. Its no sharper though. 270 shoots similar bullet weights but has a much 'sharper' recoil.

Was sighting in the new bushpig at the range this weekend and a newbie managed to give himself a scope eye with a 243. So goes to show proper technique is still nessesary even with lighter calibres

----------


## Ricochet

Chuck doesn't lie veitnamcam. 

Rifle Recoil Table

----------


## kidmac42

I think its a pretty normal conversation between a group of similar minded enthusiastic people. Not out of hand at all. Conversations wander round, over and under but always remain within a bullets throw of topic.
You should relax your expectations a little and enjoy.
 There are many calibres and all are good when used for the right application, of course the odd ones are better than others for various reasons (price, availability, pure joy even).same with scopes as well.
No I don't think its out of hand at all mate.

----------


## Ricochet

Here are my thoughts. And I warn you that I am yet to really fire a rifle and this is an opinion formed from like 6 months of reading the shit out of everything on the internet. Pretty much exactly what not to do in regard to starting out...

7mm-08 Browning A-Bolt, but hard to find so probably Remington 700 SPS (Cos heaps of aftermarket shit to change if any feature is crap/annoying).

Leupold VX3 2.5-8x36 or VX2 3-9x33.

I'm looking at spending under $2k cos my Mrs said so...

----------


## JRW87

> Here are my thoughts. And I warn you that I am yet to really fire a rifle and this is an opinion formed from like 6 months of reading the shit out of everything on the internet. Pretty much exactly what not to do in regard to starting out...
> 
> 7mm-08 Browning A-Bolt, but hard to find so probably Remington 700 SPS (Cos heaps of aftermarket shit to change if any feature is crap/annoying).
> 
> Leupold VX3 2.5-8x36 or VX2 3-9x33.
> 
> I'm looking at spending under $2k cos my Mrs said so...


.308 would give you the option of cheaper ammo from the likes of barnaul for bombing up goats if thats on your horizon.

----------


## veitnamcam

> .308 would give you the option of cheaper ammo from the likes of barnaul for bombing up goats if thats on your horizon.


And a 22 lr would give you a cheap couple of hundred thousand rounds of practice too.

----------


## Ricochet

Chuck Hawks says the recoil's too much for my delicate shoulder.

----------


## JRW87

> Chuck Hawks says the recoil's too much for my delicate shoulder.


You better get a .222 then.

----------


## veitnamcam

Yup chuck don't lie, as you can see all the non magmum  have virtually identical recoil.
When you grow up and fire a rifle you will either wee your pants and run home to mummy then lobby for all those nasty firearms to be banned, or realise there is really no difference in the non Magnum calibers and rifle weight combined with stock shape have more to do with felt recoil than what's stamped on the bottom of the case.

----------


## mikee

> Yup chuck don't lie, as you can see all the non magmum  have virtually identical recoil.
> When you grow up and fire a rifle you will either wee your pants and run home to mummy then lobby for all those nasty firearms to be banned, or realise there is really no difference in the non Magnum calibers and rifle weight combined with stock shape have more to do with felt recoil than what's stamped on the bottom of the case.


I wee'ed but it was OK, was on concrete and it was a .50

----------


## Ricochet

> Yup chuck don't lie, as you can see all the non magmum  have virtually identical recoil.
> When you grow up and fire a rifle you will either wee your pants and run home to mummy then lobby for all those nasty firearms to be banned, or realise there is really no difference in the non Magnum calibers and rifle weight combined with stock shape have more to do with felt recoil than what's stamped on the bottom of the case.


That was harsh, Chuck would have said it with more finesse.

----------


## Spudattack

How to harden up to recoil from girly calibres: 

Step 1. Find someone with a proper rife ie .375 H&H or preferably bigger as I don't think the .375 has much recoil.
Step 2. Fire 10 or so rounds through it from the bench or prone if you are brave.
Step 3. Pick up your teeth if you were brave and went prone.
Step 4. Never worry about the recoil from a piddly little .308 again as belted mugnums will now seem like puppies.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## JRW87

It would be interesting to do a blind fold test into a clay bank one day, guess the calibre.

----------


## veitnamcam

Or start hunting with a sporter 303 lightened so much it barely has any wood left to hold the brass  " recoil pad" before you are old enough to have even started thinking about how you are going to get your first root.
Best start out shooting rabbits with it. This will get you used to shooting offhand and after a few hundred rounds of that you will barely be aware of any push at all.

----------


## 308

Unless you are down in the .222/.223 territory (ie pew pew pew) the weight of rifle; width of recoil pad; suppressed or not; muzzlebrake or not   are all factors that make more of a difference to how it boots

I can tell the difference between a 30.06 and a .243 by the kick but if the set-up is the same and blindfolded I don't think I'd tell a 7mm-08 vs a 308


Aside from all this talk of what kicks most, 308 ammo is cheap and readily available so there's that going for it

Not that I'm biased mind you

----------


## steven

unless the A7 is old "stock"  Not unusual for gunshops to have 2~3 year old model guns on the shelves re-priced as the MRRP goes up.

btw Is there a way to tell?

----------


## time out

This has been a great thread 
When I started hunting deer at 17 - we all bought a 303 - various versions of cut down wood and generally no scope 
Most of us transitioned to a 30.06, 7mm, 308 or 270 - with a 4*32 scope 
I was a scrawny buggar - (see on hunting pictures thread) and most of us regularly went to NZDA target range where we got a real smack in the shoulder for the day
A lot of deer got shot in the early days with one like old Henry Irwin (pic below) used from when he went bush after WW2 - he made his living for 20+ years from skins with that rifle 
But - hey - I am not knocking new technology - a lot of the cullers used 222 - there are fantastic options out there today - go for it 
Good on you Dougie - lots of people will learn from your skills and posts on here - you could teach me plenty 
I made mistakes when starting on fallow about six years back with my 270 - probably with wrong projectiles - I was then talked into getting a 22.250 but quickly resolved that disaster with a 243 and fantastic results - I  hate having runners

----------


## Danny

Great stuff️

----------

